# IS PROBIOTIC /NATURAL YOGHURT OK?



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
After taking antibiotics for EC, I always find my digestive system gets unbalanced (sory tmi).
To combat this, I wanted to replace my 'friendly bacteria' by eating natural/probiotic yoghurt after EC. Is this a safe thing to, as I know unpasterised food products are a no no?
Thanks.
Lisa x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I advise patients to avoid as any bacteria at the crucial time of implantation and initial development may have a bearing on treatment outcome.

Ruth


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ruth,
Thanks for prompt reply.
Lisa x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

errrr, TMI warning but I get really bad thrush, I've tried all sorts of things and one thing that really helps is Holland and Barrett Yeast raiders (lactobacillus and a pro-biotic, psylium husks I think) should I be avoiding these too?
thanks 
Lizi


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Don't meant to sound rude but is there any evidence on this? I have only found evidence to the contrary that BENEFICIAL bacteria is ok and indeed recommended. Would be very interested to hear.

http://www.mercola.com/fcgi/pf/2002/feb/27/probiotics.htm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=11799376&dopt=Abstract

http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3986

http://www.motherandchildhealth.com/Prenatal/prenatal_supplements.html

Thanks Lolly X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
I'm getting my knickers in a twist over this!  I have a vitality probiotic yogurt every day.  Is it just people having IVF that have to avoid them or anyone ttc? 
Its a mindfield!  
xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am interested int his as well, as I eat an Activia youghurt everyday... is nothing sacred?  

Its a good job we are ttc or else we would have no vices  

Debs
xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Fidget you make me laugh!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I hope in a good way


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so confusing    

can anyone advise?


----------



## mattysmum (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I'm no expert on this and really don't know what is what but i have read through a lot of 'ways to boost your fertility' websites and most of them will recomend drinking a probiotic drink.Also on the NHS direct website it says that you can drink live yoghurt in early pregnancy as long as it's pasteurised.Still probably best to speak to your helth care provider and see what they recomend.
Hope this is of some help.
Claire xxx


----------

